# D-day tomorrow



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We love goat meat. We knew going into this that there would be surplus kids that would be freezer bound. BUT WHY DO THEY HAVE TO BE SO DARN SWEET??!!?? :kidblue: :kidblue: 

I mean: some of them are such brats they are just asking for it. But *Curly* (how did we end up naming him??!!??) is such a sweetie.
We are leaving on vacation in a week and want a few less animals for our son to care for. And our feed bills are out of control.
It is not our first time. Luckily for me the DH and son do the actual deed. Then it is brougt to me for cutting and wrapping. I look forward to a barbeque and some stew next week. Just wanted to talk a little about how I do love them the whole time they are alive. We give them a good life. We love knowing where our meat is coming from. We do not have room for 14 goats.
These are only a couple of months old. There are still two wethers we will raise to have more meat on their bones. And we have at least two surplus does as well.

Life on the farm :? I really do love it.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

its the circle of life!

how many are you butchering tomorrow?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Luvmyherd I feel pretty much as you do. Those stinkers are so dogone cute & usually sweeter than the doelings :scratch: 
We eat more goat than any other meat. When we took 13 to auction the hay consumption was instantly cut in half! :greengrin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

> how many are you butchering tomorrow?


One for sure and two if we have time. They are mixed breed wethers. We were happy with our does and were not trying to improve our herd or anything so we did not worry about the buck. We knew what their fate would be. It still does not make it easy when one has helped birth them and taken care of them.
But, there will be ribs on the Barbie tomorrow.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Just want to say it is done. Well, almost, I still have some meat to cut and wrap. But there is a stew in the crockpot and taco meat simmering on the stove. The ribs will have to wait a while.
We were able to do two. I still have plenty of kids to love and breeding season will be on us before we know it. The circle will continue.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't understand why some people are so ANTI the idea of goat meat. Why is goat meat any different than any other type of meat, is what I want to know! People at my parents place (they live in a community) are violently opposed to the idea of eating goat kids despite the fact that it would help make the goat operation more viable! and that goat meat is low cholesterol low fat etc.

*scratches head* how is it crueler to eat a goat than a cow, anyway? Poor cow...

I must say though with animals you raise it is always difficult, whatever the species (when you've put the time and care in, that is)

LW


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Because at least here in the US it has never been part of our culture.
Its been said before, we all know what is in our animals & know they were well cared for including the very end.


----------

